# Stihl SH55 Blower Exploded View



## Captgerryf (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody know where I can get an exploded view of a Stihl SH55 blower engine.

The engine is locked up and just want a reference diagram before I open it up and see what is damaged. I already have the engine out of the blower housing and just need to remove four bolts to get to the inner workings.

Thanks


----------

